
Building a dead link checker in Swift to analyze the state of my 1,078 bookmarks - sanesmith
https://markjames.dev/2020-04-20-bookmark-dead-link-checker-swift/
======
tyingq
I didn't see any code to deal with timeouts, which could be ambiguous around
link health.

A weighted system, where things like timeout, NXDOMAIN, etc, have specific
probabilities of a "dead link" seems like the right path to me.

------
platz
I should do this for my 76,259 bookmarks.

I'd be very pleased with a 70% retention that i could send off to an archival
service.

~~~
jereees
Would you export them and upload that as a pastebin?

~~~
platz
Hah, what is your interest?

~~~
jagannathtech
yes

